# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες με το Mac OSX - βοήθεια!

## johann_sebastian

Geia sas!

Eimai enas germanos kai mathaino ellinika. Arxisa na matho prin apo 2 xronia, dld, ta ellinika mou prepei na beltiothoun. Mou fainetai oti o kalyteros tropos tha itan to na milao me Ellines sto Internet. Dystyxos merikoi apo aftous pou gnorisa sto Internet mou stelnoun grammata me ellinikes xaraktires, kai adynaton na ta diabazo. Sxedon oloi xrisimopoioun to Microsoft Outlook/Win, ki ego xrisimopoio to Entourage/Mac. Opoiodipote text encoding kai na balo, oi ellinikes xaraktires emfanizontai sto subject mono, oxi sto mail body. Ayto to gegonos me ekneyrizei poly!

Poios exei kamia lysi? An xriastei, den tha distaso na allaxo mail client. To mono pou thelo einai tin eykairia na diabazo kai grafo sta ellinika me to Mac OSX.

Xairetismata apo tin nyrembergi, 

Johann Sebastian

----------


## Billgout

Εμένα με το mail του MAC OS X βλέπει κανονικά ελληνικά. Αρκεί να έχεις βάλει σαν 2η γλώσσα τα ελληνικά:
System Preferences -> International, κάνε edit list και βάλε 2η γλώσσα τα ελληνικά.

Αν δεν πα'ιξει και αυτό, δοκίμασε να κάνεις post στο http://www.macephemera.gr που είναι πιο εξειδικευμένο site για MAC.

edit: για μετατροπή από greeklish σε ελληνικά.

----------


## johann_sebastian

> Mods sorry for the greeklish αλλα προφανώς δεν βλέπει ελληνικά


Οχι, βλέπω ελλινικά, και τώρα προσπαθώ να κάνω την πρώτη μου δοκιμή να γράψω.  ::

----------


## racer

Και τα καταφέρνεις μία χαρά!

----------


## johann_sebastian

> Και τα καταφέρνεις μία χαρά!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Αφού το κατάφερα, πρέπει να μαθαίνω ελληνική ορθογραφία...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Έκανα edit τον τίτλο και τον μετέτρεψα στα Ελληνικά.

----------


## elkos

μπράβο μπράβο αλήθεια στην Νυρεμβέργη έχετε καμία ασύρματη κοινότητα; αν ναι έχω ένα φιλαράκι που μιλάει και ελληνικά και γερμανικά που ίσως ασχοληθεί σπουδάζει και πληροφορική οπότε δεν θα του φανεί τόσο δύσκολο όσο μου φάνηκε εμένα!

----------


## cirrus

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
> 
> Αφού το κατάφερα, πρέπει να μαθαίνω ελληνική ορθογραφία...


cocoAspell με greek dictionary  ::   ::

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Και τα καταφέρνεις μία χαρά!
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
> 
> Αφού το κατάφερα, πρέπει να μαθαίνω ελληνική ορθογραφία...


Να μάθεις αλλα να μήν πέρνεις παράδειγμα απο εμένα ::

----------


## pvas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από johann_sebastian
> 
> Πρέπει να μαθαίνω ελληνική ορθογραφία... 
> 
> 
> Να μάθεις αλλα να μήν πέρνεις παράδειγμα απο εμένα


Για να καταλάβεις τι εννοεί, το "παίρνεις" είναι με "αι" και όχι με "ε"  ::

----------


## johann_sebastian

> Για να καταλάβεις τι εννοεί, το "παίρνεις" είναι με "αι" και όχι με "ε"


Ναι, το ξέρω!  ::  

Υπάρχουν όμως τόσα πράγματα που δεν ξέρω! Όταν άρχισα να μάθω, δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ όλες τις δυσκολίες που προσφέρει η ελληνική γλώσσα! Και τώρα που αναγκάζομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, κοντεύω να τρελαθώ!

----------


## sotiris

μια ερωτηση, καπως ασχετη...εχει κανεις τα GRHelvetica για pc (true type, open font) ....εχω κατι κειμενα (εκατονταδες σελιδες) που δεν εμφανιζονται σωστα σε pc...

----------

